# Clear sleeve to package note cards



## AmandaM (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello everyone.

I am selling 3 1/2" x 5" note cards in sets of 6 with envelopes.  I am trying to figure the most economical way to package them.  So far, the most reasonable thing I've come up with is clear sleeves.  

Where is a good place to get these from?  I'd like to buy them locally, but I'd be surprised to find them.  Do craft stores carry them?

Thanks for any info or any ideas about packaging!

Amanda


----------



## Chris Stegner (Dec 4, 2008)

How have you decided they are the most economical if you can't find them?


----------



## AmandaM (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I haven't made that decision yet, but SO FAR based on what I've looked at on the internet, the sleeves *seem* to be the most reasonable option.

But all the places I've looked at, the shipping is more than the product.  So if I can't find them locally, I'm not sure what to do.


----------

